# Wifes first ABT's..



## skywarnflorida (Nov 14, 2010)

Ingredients.. http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t198/ameliaoutpost/Smoking Meats/?action=view¤t=100_6665.jpg She soaked the peppers in milk to take some of the heat off.. http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t198/ameliaoutpost/Smoking Meats/?action=view¤t=100_6676.jpg Stuffed and ready to go.. http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t198/ameliaoutpost/Smoking Meats/?action=view¤t=100_6677.jpg On the smoker with the fatty... http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t198/ameliaoutpost/Smoking Meats/?action=view¤t=100_6699.jpg


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 16, 2010)

Those look super tasty! Love me some Old Bay - it goes into practically everything I cook! Aidell's is always good, too. She did a beautiful job, and the fatty's lookin good, too...


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 16, 2010)

I second that for it aqll looks great and I bet their quite yummO too,


----------



## chefrob (Nov 16, 2010)

lemme git dis wright.............you got yer lady to make Q for you?


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats man that is a great looking smoke. Tell her she gets points on the ABT's too. 

 


chefrob said:


> lemme git dis wright.............you got yer lady to make Q for you?


Ya know if you were not a chef, yours might cook for you too - Just sayin


----------



## flash (Nov 17, 2010)

skywarnflorida said:


> She soaked the peppers in milk to take some of the heat off..


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 17, 2010)

They look wonderful to me!!


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 17, 2010)

NICE ABTS


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 17, 2010)

Good lookin stuff!


----------



## skywarnflorida (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the comments. You just made Wife's night!!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 18, 2010)

I highly encourage you to make your wife a part of this - Mrs Scar grabs the camera when I forget and gets the pics and the $$$$ shot


----------



## meateater (Nov 18, 2010)

That jug in the back, is that ricotta? Those are some rocking looking ABT's! You, I mean the wife get's 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for that.


----------

